# Where to camp near Eurotunnel



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
I am just after some advise about camping when we get off the Eurotunnel at 3am . We are a family of four and it is our first trip to France in a motorhome.Is there anywhere that I can just park up for a few hours that is relatively safe and secure while I catch up on some sleep?
Thanks for any help
Paul


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

There is a large parking area next to the terminal, you may well find some lorries parked there. Its fairly close to the A16


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, as you come off the train and onto the slip road towards the A16 motorway, there is a filling station on your left. Enter this, and you will find that its exit takes you to a large parking area. If you don't like the look of this, continue out and turn right. You can then follow signs to go to Citè Europe, - coach park and plenty of room for mnotorhomes, or follow signs for 'Bleriot Plage' which will take you to the well known and well signposted Calais 'aire'.
saluti - eddied


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

how far is it to 'Bleriot Plage' please.

Karl


----------



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replys


----------

